# Shopping Carts



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

So when you go into a big box store do you take a shopping cart off the parking lot and take it into the store?


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Sometimes I take the one that is rolling around in the parking lot, left by someone too lazy to walk 50 feet to the next cart corral.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> So when you go into a big box store do you take a shopping cart off the parking lot and take it into the store?


Heck half the time I straighten up their meat case.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I never use a cart, I like the little hand baskets. Never overspend that way. Besides, shopping carts are gross.------SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I like the ones that are like race cars. They're really fun to ride in and drive with the little steering wheels. I get a lot of strange looks though, I just don't understand


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I always do. That way it gives me a way to test the wheels before I get to the inside rack in case it has a clunk in one of the wheels. If it does I trade it for a different cart. There's nothing that bugs me more than having a clunky wheel on my card. Clunk, clunk, clunk all through the store. Drives me crazy. :wacko:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I usually do and then feel ok leaving it right where I found it still not put in teh corral. Packing around an infant in her seat gets heavy.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

All the time. In fact, I grab all the strays along the way into the store. There have been times I've ended up dragging half dozen carts by the time I hit the front door.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Never use one so I don't normally deal with them. I will move the ones randomly left in the lot though.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll usually take one with me, and/or move they stray carts to the corral. I never thought about my actions hurting the job security of the cart fetcher guys... 

What a jerk I am!!!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I do when I remember that I need a cart; half the time I'm down the isle when I realize I need one and then have to go find one. But ya, at home depot I generally grab the first one I see and take it in with me.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

When I go without my wife, I don't think I need a cart or a basket. Then I end up looking like an idiot for having my arms completely full and dropping stuff all the way to the register....


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Kwalk3 said:


> When I go without my wife, I don't think I need a cart or a basket. Then I end up looking like an idiot for having my arms completely full and dropping stuff all the way to the register....


I can relate to that. Just recently I decided to always get a shopping cart whether I think I'll need it or not. More times than not I end up being glad I have it.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

move them to the cart corral because I just can't believe how lazy people are and my wife would shoot me otherwise


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

After spending 36 years in the grocery bizz, I can't help myself. 
I bring a cart in with me if I walk by one. 
Old habits die hard. 

I love the comment about about straightening the meat case. 
The wife hates that I face and straighten shelves when we are in stores. 
I can't help myself, should probably seek help.......:mrgreen:

But, I do NOT miss being in that business at ALL.


----------

